# OpenOffice 1.1 nur als root

## Ford Prefect

Hallo Ihr

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen (seit längerem mal wieder) Gentoo-Linux installiert und muß gestehen, das ich schwer beeindruckt bin. 

Aber eigentlich möchte ich so schnell es geht produktiv arbeiten können, also benötige ich OpenOffice.

Nach Stöbern in diesen Foren habe ich mich für folgende Lösung entschieden:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice
```

Ohne "Accept..." wollte Gentoo nur die alte Version liefern und "Language" hattet ihr ja schon oft genug erläutert.

So jetzt aber mal langsam zu meinem Problem: Die Installation hat wunderbar funktioniert, nur dass ich lediglich als root OpenOffice benutzen kann.

(Installation habe ich in einer Konsole als root unter Gnome 2.4 angemeldet als 'mein_name' erledigt)

öffne ich eine Konsole, wechsle zu root und starte z.B. oowriter ist alles wunderbar. Wenn ich aber oowriter normal starte, so öffnen sich nur drei leere Fenster und ein kleiner Dialog ohne Inhalt schleudert mir ein Ausrufungszeichen entgegen. (Wer sagt denn, dass nur Windows Spitzendialoge hat?  :Smile: 

Naja, Scherz beiseite. Wenn ich dann den leeren Button des leeren Dialogs drücke, sind alle Fenster wieder geschlossen.

Nur die Titelleisten haben Text: "Absatzvorlage" im Hintergrund (wesentlich größer als Normal), davor "OpenOffice.org Registrierung" (auch wesentlich größer) und davor wiederum dieser Mini-Dialog "OpenOffice 1" mit dem netten Warn-Ausrufungszeichen.

Wenn jemand einen Screenshot will, soll er bescheid geben.

Mir scheint, als wenn OO als Normaler User nicht an die Zeichensätze herankommt, kann das sein?

Hat da vielleicht irgendjemand eine Idee?

Ich habe unten mal die gekürzte Ausgabe an der Konsole abgedruckt.

Schönen Gruß,

Andreas

```
Gnome session manager detected - session management disabled

sh: line 1: crash_report: command not found

 

 

Fatal exception: Signal 8

Stack:

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libsal.so.3[0x40c31c09]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libsal.so.3[0x40c31db2]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libsal.so.3[0x40c31e59]

/lib/libpthread.so.0[0x411b5fea]

/lib/libc.so.6[0x413b8f18]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libsvt645li.so(_ZN13SvTreeListBox5PaintERK9Rectangle+0x4d)[0x407f653d]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(_ZN6Window13ImplCallPaintEPK6Regiont+0x43d)[0x40224d9d]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(_ZN6Window13ImplCallPaintEPK6Regiont+0x269)[0x40224bc9]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(_ZN6Window13ImplCallPaintEPK6Regiont+0x269)[0x40224bc9]

[viele weitere Zeilen gelöscht]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(_ZN11Application5YieldEv+0x55)[0x400e46d5]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(_ZN11Application7ExecuteEv+0x47)[0x400e45e7]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/soffice.bin(_ZN7desktop7Desktop4MainEv+0xb21)[0x80642b1]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(_Z6SVMainv+0x71)[0x400e9bf1]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/libvcl645li.so(main+0x4c)[0x402cad9c]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xc7)[0x413a57a7]

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/program/soffice.bin(_ZN6Window11RequestHelpERK9HelpEvent+0x31)[0x805e6a1]

Abgebrochen

```

----------

## naggeldak

Probier mal den Ordner ~/openoffice (also /home/dein_name/openoffice) zu löschen, da hat möglicherweise nur root drauf Zugriff. Danach sollte es funktionieren, genau das selbe Problem hatte ich hier nämlich auch (allerdings mit dem Ximian-OOo).

----------

## Ford Prefect

 *naggeldak wrote:*   

> Probier mal den Ordner ~/openoffice (also /home/dein_name/openoffice) zu löschen, da hat möglicherweise nur root drauf Zugriff

 

Nee, leider nicht. Das hatte ich schon versucht. Zuerst habe ich das ".openoffice"-Verzeichnis gelöscht. Beim nächsten Start kam dann folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> I'm confused because I can't find OpenOffice's user files.
> 
> Your ~/.sversionrc file tells they should be under /home/user_name/.openoffice/1.1.0,
> 
> but they are not. Please fix the situation manually.
> ...

 

Das sind ja schon merkwürdige Vögel, diese Programmierer von OO  :Smile: 

Nachdem ich also eh schon ein "Bad one" war, habe ich doch gleich noch die ".versionrc" Datei gelöscht.

Anschließend: Beim Start von oowriter kommt wieder dieser altbekannte Spitzendialog.

Schönen Gruß,

Andreas

----------

## Starfox

hast du 

```
user@host:/> oosetup
```

schon ausprobiert?!

----------

## Ford Prefect

 *Starfox wrote:*   

> hast du 
> 
> ```
> user@host:/> oosetup
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo.

Hm. Wenn ich genauer darüber nachdenke, habe ich folgendes gemacht:

Angemeldeter Nutzer: "nicht-root" unter Gnome mit einer su-Konsole.

Dort habe ich openoffice emerged (also als root)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich anschließend (auch als root in der Konsole) oowriter gestartet und nach der abgelehnten Registrierungsmeldung kam ganz normal OpenOffice Writer.

Erst anschließend habe ich mit dem Starten als Normalnutzer begonnen. Gibt es da eine vorgeschriebene Vorgehensweise?   :Embarassed: 

oosetup als Normalnutzer liefert mir jetzt auch nur zwei große Fenster ohne Inhalt aber mit den Titeln "OpenOffice 1.1.0 Installation" und "Installationsprogramm für OpenOffice 1.1.0".

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee? 

P.S. Soetwas wie eine lokale bzw. Netzwerk-Installation wie ich es bei anderen Threads hier im Forum gelesen habe, kam bei mir nie.

P.P.S: Vorher habe ich mit der bin-de-Version getestet, aber auch das lief nicht so richtig (Fehlermeldungen bei der Installation), weswegen ich die Source-Variante probiert habe.

Schönen Gruß,

Andreas

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ford Prefect wrote:*   

> P.P.S: Vorher habe ich mit der bin-de-Version getestet, aber auch das lief nicht so richtig (Fehlermeldungen bei der Installation), weswegen ich die Source-Variante probiert habe.

 

Die Fehlermeldungen beim openoffice-bin-de bekommst du nur bei einer "lokalen installation" ...

Tobias

----------

## Ford Prefect

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Fehlermeldungen beim openoffice-bin-de bekommst du nur bei einer "lokalen installation" ...
> 
> Tobias

 

Ja, kann gut sein, dass ich das ausgewählt habe. 

Was meint ihr denn, würde es denn funktionieren, wenn ich die Source-version lösche und die bin-de Version nocheinmal neu (und dann richtig) installiere?

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal welche Version ich habe. Hauptsache es funktioniert. 

Da ich DSL habe, ist die Dauer der Installation auch recht kurz.

Aber: Ich habe irgendwie den Verdacht, dass das Problem nicht wirklich bei OpenOffice liegt, sondern nur irgendwelche Rechte oder so krumm sind. (Ehrlich: Ich habe nichts ungewöhnliches gemacht)

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ford Prefect wrote:*   

> (Ehrlich: Ich habe nichts ungewöhnliches gemacht)

 Damit fangen die Probleme meistens an  :Wink: 

openoffice-bin-de mit Netzwerk Installation geht auf alle Fälle.

Tobias

----------

## Ford Prefect

OK, ich nehme Dich beim Wort.  :Smile: 

... und lösche gerade die alte Version.

Melde mich in Kürze wieder... 

Danke schon mal bis hierhin.

Andreas

----------

## Ford Prefect

AAARRRGGG!!

Also in Kürze: 

zuerst habe ich mit 

```
emerge unmerge openoffice
```

den alten Kram gelöscht. Dann habe ich die ganzen Dateien in den Homes von Root und Normaluser auch entfernt:

```
rm -rf /root/.openoffice

rm /root/.sversionrc

+ dasselbe für Normaluser

```

Dann mittels

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openoffice-bin-de
```

habe ich das neue Office installiert und anschließend direkt als Normaluser

```
ooffice
```

ausgeführt. 

...und mich lachen hier zwei leere Dialoge aus.

Terminator 4: Andreas im Kampf gegen die bösen Maschinen...

Ich krieg die Kriese. Kann mir evtl. jemand einen Tipp geben? Warum bin ich immer der mit den blöden Fehlern?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Alles Schei**e, Deine Elli

----------

## Vyper

Also nochmal langsam:

1. Als root OpenOffice installieren.

2. Als Benutzer noch einmal oosetup ausführen, und eine Netzwerkinstallation machen. Dadurch werden im Home-Verzeichnis die nötigen Dateien angelegt, um OpenOffice zu benutzen.

Dann kannst du als Benutzer die OpenOffice-Sachen ausführen.

Übrigens ist bei mir das Open-Office-Verzeichnis standardmässig auf ~/OpenOffice.org1.1.0 (habe auch openoffice-bin-de installiert). Vielleicht solltest du das nochmal löschen, und anschliessend (mit dem entsprechenden User) oosetup ausführen.

----------

## Ford Prefect

Ja aber das mache ich doch.

Scheinbar kommen ja auch immer die Fenster zum Installieren. Nur dass sie bei mir viel größer sind und keinen Inhalt haben (oder der Inahlt ist aufgrund der Größe nicht sichtbar).

Wenn ich einfach <Enter> drücke, ändert sich auch die Titelzeilenüberschrift. D.h. ich bin wahrscheinlich in diesem Setup-Wizard, der mit Next/Weiter die ganzen Sachen abfragt.

Nur ohne dargestellten Text nützt mir ein Office-Paket herzlich wenig.

So langsam verzweifel ich. Ich kann doch nicht deswegen das ganze Betriebssystem neu installieren. Das ist aber leider die einzige Lösung, die mir einfällt.

Zu dem Übrigens: Bei mir waren nur die Verzeichnisse und Dateien im Homeverzeichnis, die ich angegeben habe. Das von Dir angegebene Verzeichnis gibt es hier nicht.

P.S. Ich habe gerade mal einen User neu erstellt und dann oosetup aufgerufen. Auch bei diesem user hat es nicht funktioniert. Also scheinbar haben alle "Nicht-Roots" bei mir Probleme.

Hat nicht zufällig noch jemand eine Idee? 

Andreas

----------

## jay

Hast Du mal eine manuelle Installation von OO versucht?

----------

## dertobi123

Ich glaube kaum, dass das was hilft (man kanns ja trotzdem Versuchen  :Wink: ), da dürfte IMO wohl mehr im Argen liegen. 

Tobias

----------

## jay

Bei mir hatte das OO ebuild auch nicht funktioniert, aber die manuelle Installation lief problemlos. Von daher würde ich es mal versuchen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *jay wrote:*   

> Bei mir hatte das OO ebuild auch nicht funktioniert

 Was genau hat denn nicht funktioniert?

Tobias

----------

## Ford Prefect

Hallo

Meint ihr irgendein Binary-Paket von OpenOffice.org herunterzuladen und auf "herkömmliche" Art und Weise installieren?

Hm, das könnte ich noch ausprobieren.

Ich hatte mich mental schon auf eine Neuinstallation eingestellt, da ich diesmal das Stage 3 mit GPR (GSP,GRP??!?) ausprobiert habe und den Versuch eh nicht sehr glücklich gelungen fand. Aber ich war halt ungeduldig und wollte schnell weitermachen (Text tippen).

Bin gerade nicht am heimischen Schreibtisch, werde mich aber nachher darum kümmern und mich melden, ob es funktioniert hat.

Eigentlich vermute ich den Fehler aber irgendwoanders, da ich ja schon mit verschiedenen Usern und verschiedenen Oberflächen (KDE,Gnome) und verschiedenen OOo-Versionen getestet habe. Funktioniert hat es aber immer nur als Root.

Bis bald, Andreas

----------

## Starfox

ich glaube es liegt daran, dass ihr es immer erst mit dem root user ausprobiert!??! vielleicht solltet ihr oo emergen, ausloggen, als user einloggen UND DANN ERST als user oosetup aufrufen?!! Ich kann nämlich euer problem hier nicht rekonstuieren, daher tippe ich das in euerem Ablauf ein Fehler liegt!

----------

## Ford Prefect

 *Starfox wrote:*   

> ich glaube es liegt daran, dass ihr es immer erst mit dem root user ausprobiert!??!

 

Nein, auch das habe ich versucht. Nach meinen ganzen Tests bin ich mir auch sicher, dass die Reihenfolge (sowohl User als auch programm) unwichtig ist. 

OpenOffice führt beim ersten Start, egal ob man ooffice, oowriter oder sonstwas ausführt, immer das Setup aus. Bei allen weiteren Starts dann das jeweils Richtige.

Da OpenOffice ja für jeden Nutzer eine eigene Installation (egal ob lokal oder Netzwerk) macht, sollte eigentlich auch die Reihenfolge der Anmeldungen (root/User) unwichtig sein.

 *Starfox wrote:*   

> Ich kann nämlich euer problem hier nicht rekonstuieren

 

Naja, das kann irgendwie keiner. Deswegen tippe ich ja mittlerweile auch auf den Rest meiner Installation und behalte die Neuinstallation als zweite Option (nach der Installation nach "herkömmlicher" Art) im Hinterkopf.

Schönen Gruß,

Andreas

----------

## Starfox

hmm, na gut, dann bin ich jetzt total ratlos, das war die letzte idee die ich noch hatte. Sorry, da kann ich dann nicht mehr helfen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ford Prefect

Hallo

Tja, was soll ich sagen...

Leider hat es auch nicht funktioniert. Irgendwas habe ich so krumm in meinem System, dass OpenOffice nicht funktioniert. 

Ich habe gelesen, dass es von Ximian ein an Gnome angepasstes OOo gibt, dass auch die Gnome Fonts und Einstellungen nutzt. Damit könnte es klappen, da ja alle anderen Programme, die auch die Gnome-Standardfonts nutzen bei mir funktionieren. 

Da das aber trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass etwas Grundlegendes bei meinem Rechner falsch läuft, mache ich es jetzt einfach neu, ohne weitere Tests zu unternehmen.

Hab ja Zeit...  (Ein Gruß an alle Studenten  :Very Happy:    ) 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

Andreas

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ford Prefect wrote:*   

> Ein Gruß an alle Studenten 

 

Gruß zurück  :Wink: , ich befürchte nur _viel_ wird das auch nicht bringen.

Tobias

----------

## Ford Prefect

Eh?   :Shocked: 

Mach mich nicht schwach.

Was meinst Du denn damit? 

Also einen Hardwarefehler schließe ich aus. Was sonst noch trotz einer Neuinstallation gleich bleibt (und somit eine potentielle Fehlerquelle ist) ist "der User".

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich versuche mal meinem (noch zu erlangenen) Diplom-Titel gerecht zu werden und strenge mich an, wenig falsch zu machen.  :Smile: 

Also es ist ja nicht so, dass ich *keine* Ahnung habe, sondern ich habe nur nicht *viel* Ahnung von Gentoo.

Ich wette darauf, dass der Fehler dadurch entstanden ist, dass ich diese ganzen Binary-Dinger installiert, und anschließend (mit einigen STRG-Cs zwischendurch) teilweise aktualisiert habe.  

Ab jetzt stage1 ohne experimente. (Versprochen)

Andreas

----------

## Starfox

mach doch vorher noch ein config backup wie hier beschrieben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=65669

dann sollte alles ein wenig schneller gehen

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ford Prefect wrote:*   

> Eh?  
> 
> Mach mich nicht schwach.
> 
> Was meinst Du denn damit? 

 Ich meinte das Ximian OO; nicht deine Hardware. Du kannst dich beruhigt zurück lehnen  :Wink: 

 *Ford Prefect wrote:*   

> Ich wette darauf, dass der Fehler dadurch entstanden ist, dass ich diese ganzen Binary-Dinger installiert, und anschließend (mit einigen STRG-Cs zwischendurch) teilweise aktualisiert habe.  

 Was für 'ganze Binary-Dinger'? Verschiedene OO's und alle halb oder gemixt mit GRP's?

Tobias

----------

## Ford Prefect

Gefährlicher Tipp  :Smile: 

Ich denke mal, dass es in meiner Situation besser ist, so wenig wie möglich aus der alten Installation zu übernehmen (Linux-Seitig).

Meine privaten Daten habe ich eh in einem CVS-Server extern gesichert und die Mails per IMAP,...

Also alles kein Problem.

Schönen Gruß (auch von Alex, mit dem ich mir hier gerade einen hinter die Binde kippe),

Andreas

----------

## dertobi123

Jou, ich würde auch fast sagen, dass du dir irgendwelche Libs geschrottet hast.

Als letzen Ausweg vor dem Neubauen würde ich vielleicht noch die glibc und perl neu übersetzen, dass sind imo die einzigen Abhängigkeiten die zu so obskuren Fehlern im OO führen können. Ich gehe nur davon aus, dass auch das nix bringen wird ...

Tob*macht sich jetzt auch ne Kanne auf*ias

BTW: Neu aufsetzen am besten nüchtern  :Wink: 

----------

## mister u

hi,

habe gerade openoffice-bin-de-1.1.0 emergt. hat soweit alles funktioniert (ok zugegeben mit leichten startschwierigkeiten) und nach der installation habe ich als normaler user calc und draw ausgeführt und nach der kurzen installation hat alles funktioniert. nun hab ich als root spadmin ausgeführt, um ein paar true type fonts hinzuzufügen, mit dem resultat, dass ich jetzt zwar 155 neue fonts habe aber openoffice als normaler user nicht mehr verwenden kann. es öffnet sich zwar aber die menü zeilen sind nur komische striche und die dialoge haben auch keinen inhalt mehr. hat schon jemand was raus gefunden? ich werd mich jetzt auch mal an die suche nach der ursache machen. wollt nur kurz posten, bevor hier noch jemand seine hardware rausschmeißt.

gruß

mister u

----------

## mister u

hi nochmal,

ich denke ich hab die lösung (zumindest hat's bei mir funktioniert):

beim ersten start als root werden scheinbar die zugriffsrechte auf die fonts verbogen. nachdem ich also openoffice zum ersten mal als root ausgeführt habe, musste ich die zugriffsrechte wieder ändern, danach kann ich beliebig als root oder auch als user openoffice verwenden. folgender befehl sollte die probleme (jedenfalls bei manueller standard installation von openoffice1.1.0) beheben:

```
 chmod -R 755 /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0/share/fonts
```

hoffentlich konnte ich helfen.

gruß,

mister u

----------

## Ford Prefect

Leider kam der Tipp *etwas* zu spät, da ich schon begonnen hatte, alles neu zu Installieren.

Aber:

Tada !!

Jetzt läuft alles.

Vielen Dank noch mal für die Tipps,

Andreas

----------

